# reverse safe warners



## athometoo (Jan 8, 2012)

this has a beautiful patina on it,almost artistic . thought of charlie with this one .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 8, 2012)

anyone have a price or know if i would be better off having it tumbled


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy cow man, that thing is stunning!

 Opal is my favorite gemstone so it follows that I love iridescent bottles. What a wonderful piece, I'd kill to get one of those! Do NOT tumble it, myself and others would likely pay a premium with the patina intact if it's for sale. How did you come across it?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 8, 2012)

I would leave it. That patina is wonderful. To remove that through tumbling would probably destroy the bottle anyway.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 8, 2012)

Super nice just like it is.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 8, 2012)

I wouldn't even touch that with bare hands.. what an awesome patina! Too bad it's the rarer, much more valuable variant, or else I'd be throwing you a nice offer..!!


----------



## epackage (Jan 8, 2012)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT TUMBLE THAT BOTTLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 8, 2012)

That is a beautiful patina on that bottle don't tumble it. 

 Someone should start a thread for bottles with great iridescence.

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the best looking example I can imagine because it really makes the embossing stand out and it doesn't even look real anymore, looks like a painting....Jim


----------



## div2roty (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice, looks like stained glass.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 8, 2012)

That is a beauty, definitely leave it as is. You can find an amber Warner's around any corner, but you won't find that!

 ~Tim


----------



## athometoo (Jan 8, 2012)

thank you all for the comments , not bad for cell phone photos . when i find my regular camera i will post pics of the others i bought. i did get a regular warners along with this one . heres one last pic . this is truly a great looking bottle standing next to the plain one.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 9, 2012)

I tumble my sick bottles for the most part (because that's what they look like.... Sick), but if you tumble that bottle, you are doing it and yourself a GRAVE injustice. There is nothing sick about that.


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a nicer patina than that, and the fact that it is on a hard to find Warners variant makes it all the better!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just realized the title, and that it is the reverse safe. Even more reason not to tumble like Michael & Charlie stated. Did you dig that one Sam?

 ~Tim


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 9, 2012)

That would be a top shelf bottle for me just the way it is.  That sickness is about as nice as any I've seen.  What a beauty.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 11, 2012)

If it is for sale, I am interested.


----------



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy cow!!!..That things wonderfull!!


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

Give me a call when you get a chance please sir.


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2012)

THAT HAS BEEN PSYCHEDELISED!![]TIME HAS COME TODAY!![8D] JAMIE


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 11, 2012)

[]  Ya got a private message........


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Sam,

 This may be one of the prettiest (in the best sense of the word) bottles, i've seen on these blue pages.

 As gorgeous as it is, and that's *Majorly*, I have this sense that your photos or cellphos are doing it scant justice.

 I'd love to see a photo ode to that Reverse Safe! If I had any photoshop ability at all, I'd send'ya one.

 This is such a beautifully unique piece. It deserves the David Hockney treatment...






 or something equally artistic. There's probably professional photographers who'd love to get their hands on that.

 Hold it tight, one time, for me...


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

thank you all for the great replies . i seem to think he dug all these in the same place, the other warners has similar but  not solid stain . the yochum bros has a great finish too .these came with alot of dallas bottles . feels good to have a nice bottle though . it deserves a better home though[] heres a pic of the yokim====green gold purple . whatever it was it loved amber glass .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

the back . cell phone pics again then email then post . really slow process . the colored cones i got didnt have this stain though .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

the warners and yochum both still have dirt stains in them, kinda scared to wash them . heres the bottom of the regular warners .sorry forgot to email it . heres another .whoops texas storage wars is on gotta go


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)

> heres a pic of the yokim====green gold purple . whatever it was it loved amber glass .


 
 Sam, 

 You're killin me with the Benicia Effect.. 

 Yochim Bros. with label, looks pretty good, but pedestrian beside yours. Please do favor us with more photos, cellphos, or whatever ya got on these guys.

 I'm a natural fool for psykness, but those sure look outstanding. More please...












From.


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

BOTTOM OF THE SECOND WARNERS. when i find my camera i post better pics .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

it has infected the panes as well . not as heavily though .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

the side


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

the back .


----------



## downeastdigger (Jan 12, 2012)

FANTASTIC WARNERS!


----------

